# Deca/Norma..Deca Organon Or Euipoise



## Bodferret (Sep 22, 2003)

This is just a run of the mill question but quite important to myself as this is my first cycle.

I would like opinions of all the lads on here, if deca norma or organon is better than euipoise to stack with d/bol and sustanon?


I know equipoise is far dearer but what are the benefits if any form the 3 steroids listed. 

                                                                                                                    Thanks lads and gals Bodferret


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 22, 2003)

Man the best MASS steroid cycle is    Deca-d-bol, and sust


----------



## Mudge (Sep 22, 2003)

Its certainly the old schooler stack, but anadrol beats it for almost everybody. 20 pounds in 10-14 days is pretty common @ 100mg a day, but it is more expensive and not run as long.

You can pretty generically state the faster it comes on, the worse it is for your health. Blood pressure, liver values, and so on.


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 22, 2003)

anadrol bad for you....  In the reading i have done.. sounds like it is better for MG by MG with D-bol... but damn.. were talking about 100mg..


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 22, 2003)

And with me... i have ALOT of liver problems.. so i cant afford it


----------



## Mudge (Sep 22, 2003)

It is worse mg per mg than dianabol, which is why the doses are so much higher. 100-150mg instead of 25-35mg typically. Of course some people have gone up to 75mg dbol but that is on the very high end of things.

If you have liver problems though I'd avoid the orals.

Results wise though, some people claim not to respond THAT well to drol (especially if only 50mg ED), but 20 pounds within 10-14 days is not uncommon at all and that wont quite happen with dbol.


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 23, 2003)

i went from 213-230 in 3 weeks


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 23, 2003)

off D-BOL


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

33%-50% more time than drol


----------



## Just a guy (Sep 23, 2003)

still tho... money is the key here


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

Money, your liver, and your blood pressure IMO.


----------



## Bodferret (Sep 23, 2003)

so im at the understanding then, that the best is deca norma then lads?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

Deca is Deca unless its Deca Durabolin vs Deca.


----------



## Bodferret (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry mudge deca is deca until its deca durabolin `v` deca what does this mean mate?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2003)

There is regular deca and there is deca durabolin.

Deca-Durabolin is a brand name of Organon Company, the manu-facturer of the drug containing the substance nandrolone decanoate. Although nandrolone decanoate is still contained in many generic compounds, almost every athlete connects this substance with Deca--Durabolin. Most common are the administrations of 5 0 mg/ml and 100 mg/ml. Deca-Durabolin is the most widespread and most commonly used injectable steroid. Deca's large popularity can be attributed to its numerous possible applications and, for its mostly positive results. Deca-Durabolin causes the muscle cell to store more nitrogen than it re-leases so that a positive nitrogen balance is achieved. A positive ni-trogen balance is synonymous with muscle growth since the muscle cell, in this phase, assimilates (accumulates) a larger amount of pro-tein than usual. The same manufacturer, however, points out on the package insert that a positive nitrogen balance and the protein--building effect that accompany it will occur only if enough calories and proteins are supplied. One should know this since, otherwise, satisfying results with Deca cannot be obtained. The highly ana-bolic effect of Deca-Durabolin is linked to a moderately androgenic component, so that a good gain in muscle mass and strength is obtained. At the same time, most athletes notice considerable water retention which, no doubt, is not as distinct as that with injectable testosterones but which in high doses can also cause a smooth and watery appearance. Since Deca also stores more water in the connective tissues, it can temporarily case or even cure existing pain in joints. This is especially good for those athletes who complain about pain in the shoulder, elbow, and knee; they can often enjoy pain-free workouts during treatment with Deca-Durabolin. Athletes use Deca, depending on their needs, for muscle buildup and in preparation for a competition. 

Deca is suitable, even above average, to develop muscle mass since it promotes the protein synthesis and simultaneously leads to water retention. The optimal dose for this purpose lies between 200 and 600 mg/week. Scientific research has shown that best results can be obtained by the intake of 2-mg/pound body weight. Those who take a dose of less than 200 mg/week will usually feel only a very light anabolic effect which, however, increases with a higher dosage. Most male athletes experience good re-sults by taking 400 mg/week. Steroid novices usually need only 200 mg/week. Deca works very well for muscle buildup when combined with Dianabol and Testosterone. The famous Dianabol/ Deca stack results in a a fast and strong gain in muscle mass. Most athletes usually take 15-40 mg Dianabol/day and 200-400 mg Deca/week. Even faster results can be achieved with 400 mg Deca/week and 500 mg 5ustanon 250/week. Athletes report an enormous gain in strength and muscle mass when taking 400 mg Deca/week, 500 mg Sustanon 250/week, and 30 mg Dianabol/day. Deca is a good basic steroid which, for muscle buildup, can be combined with many other steroids. 

A conversion into estrogen, that means an aromatizing process, is possible with Deca-Durabolin but occurs at a lower rate than ex: testosterone. During competi-tions with doping tests Deca must not be taken since the metabo-lites in the body can be proven in a urine analysis up to 18 months later. The risk of potential water retention and aromatizing to estro-gen can be successfully prevented by combining the use of Proviron with Nolvadex. A preparatory stack often observed in competing athletes includes 400 mg/week Deca-Durabolin, 50 mg/day Winstrol, 228 mg/week Parabolan, and 25 mg/day Oxandrolone. 

Although the side effects with Deca are relatively low with dosages of 400 mg/week, androgenic-caused side effects can occur. Most problems manifest themselves in high blood pressure and a pro-longed time for blood clotting, which can cause frequent nasal bleed-ing and prolonged bleeding of cuts, as well as increased production of the sebaceous gland and occasional acne. Some athletes also re-port headaches and sexual overstimulation. When very high dos-ages are taken over a prolonged period, spermatogenesis can be in-hibited in men, i.e. the testes produce less testosterone. The reason is that Deca-Durabolin, like almost all steroids, inhibits the release of gonadotropins from the hypophysis.

Durabolin

Durabolin is very similar to the popular Deca-Durabolin. Durabolin must be injected frequently and in regular inter-vals. The substance nandrolone-phenylpropionate quickly gets into the blood, where it remains active for two to three days. Athletes who hope for optimal results inject Durabolin every third day, or even every two days. The dosage is around 50-100 mg per injec-tion, or a total of 150-300 mg/week. Those who have access to the 50 mg version should take advantage of it since it is less expensive than the 25 mg version, which is normally more easily available. in addition, the 1-2 ml injections are more pleasant than the 2-4 ml. Durabolin has a distinct anabolic effect which assists the protein synthesis and allows the protein to be stored in the muscle cell in large amounts. This is combined with a moderate androgenic com-ponent which stimulates the athlete's regeneration and helps main-tain the muscle mass during a diet. It shows that Durabolin stores much less water in the body than Deca-Durabolin. For this reason, Durabolin is more suitable for a preparation for a competition while Deca should be given preference for the buildup of strength and muscle mass. Durabolin, however, can be used for this purpose as well. The gains are fewer and slower than with Deca but of a higher quality and remain, for the most part, after discontinuing the com-pound. A stack suitable for this purpose would be, e.g. 56 mg Durabolin every 2 days, 50 mg Testosterone propionate every days, and 20 mg Winstrol tablets every day. 

The side effects of Durabolin are few. Water retention, high blood pressure, an el-evated estrogen level, and virilization symptoms occur less often with Durabolin than with Deca-Durabolin. Female athletes therefore take Durabolin in weekly intervals since, due to its short duration of effect, no undesirable concentration of androgen takes place. They achieve good results with 50 mg Durabolin/week, 50 mg Testosterone propionate every 8 -10 days, and 8-10 mg Winstrol/day, or 10 mg Oxandrolone/day. Three to four day intervals between the relative injections are to be observed. Durabolin is one of the safest non-toxic steroids offering satisfactory results. Durabolin has no negative effect on the liver function so it can even be taken in cases of liver disease. Side effects occur only in rare cases and in persons who are extremely sensitive. Virilization symptoms in women such as huskiness, deep voice, hirsutism, acne, and increased libido are possible but occur only rarely if reasonable dosages are taken at reasonable intervals. Men usually experience no symptoms with Durabolin. Since the release of gonadotropins in the hypophysis is inhibited, there is a chance that the body's own testosterone production in a male athlete will be lower when the compound is taken over a prolonged time and in excessive doses


----------

